# New nest box (double)



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Fixin to make a double nest (2 story) for my Banty hens..


----------



## rene (Sep 5, 2012)

Fab, thnx. The guy I bought her from had no idea what breed she was.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How big will each next box be ? And how high will the toop one be ?


----------

